

Analysis Of The Microsoft Office 2010 Binary Planting Bugs - erikano
http://blog.acrossecurity.com/2010/11/analysis-of-microsoft-office-2010.html

======
larsberg
I'm honestly sort of shocked those were still in there. Issues like these
related to unsafe use of LoadLibrary were widely a part of the security
training and reviews there even as early as 2002. I remember re-reviewing the
uses (along with many other high-risk APIs) within the VS codebase over and
over and over...

